# MT Shifter dissected: Short Shifter in the Works



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

As promised, here is the up close and personal pics of our MT shifter torn down into its individual pieces... hope you enjoy. I've already got a plan of attack on the parts i'm going to mod and how i'm going to do it. So i'll keep ya'll posted as it progresses. The whole assemble in the box weighed in at 2.5 lbs and it was a BIG box.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

wow, there is a surprising amount of plastic in there, power shifters beware!


----------



## scidork (Jun 1, 2011)

Power shifters beware is right. I've made the mistake of pretending I'm a race car driver (just the sound and quick shifting; 1.4L isn't conducive to the speed part) and shifted forcefully into one of the bottom gears (2nd or 4th) and actually bounced the stick out of the gear as it rebounded my hand back forward. Now I have one valid explanation.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

scidork said:


> Power shifters beware is right. I've made the mistake of pretending I'm a race car driver (just the sound and quick shifting; 1.4L isn't conducive to the speed part) and shifted forcefully into one of the bottom gears (2nd or 4th) and actually bounced the stick out of the gear as it rebounded my hand back forward. Now I have one valid explanation.


on the 4th pic down and the 2nd picture from the bottom, if you look just below the ball you will see a tan'ish colored object on shaft. That is the shift stop, its made from a *very* springy rubber. I'm guessing thats your main culprit in what happened to you.


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

After seeing the plastic engine mounts, a plastic shifter box doesnt surprise me at all.

That said, an aluminum shifter mounting is bound to improve things. Maybe just some reinforcement of the existing structure.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

your best bet would be solid shift stops since the actual shift handle is steel. You can't overextend the rest of the linkage if you can't move the bar that far.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

What's the plan to shorten it? Cut and weld? How much do you plan on shortening.

With all that plastic, makes me glad I got an auto for quick shifts.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

i don't think i can describe to you in a reasonable amount of words ALL of what I've got rolling around in my head about this shifter.. it would probably frighten you also.. haha

best I can tell you is the going from 1st to 2nd , 3rd to 4th, and 5th to 6th is easy to correct, and i see no reason not to get as much reduction as someone wants up to probably about 50%. I would need to sit down with my calculator and some trig formulas to get an exact %, but i don't see why it wouldn't be possible. 

The 2nd to 3rd, and 4th to 5th lateral movement is much more tricky. Modifying the lateral movement would have an adverse effect on the location of reverse and the reverse lock out. Which i've already got some thoughts on how to correct.

machined bushings for two of the pivots, one is much more tricky than the other but i don't see a big problem. 

and the solid metal stop, instead of the squish rubber ball consistency one thats on it. It will take some work though, as all of this will change the angles that the shaft stops at to put it in gear after the mod. So more trig number crunching to get it ball park without pulling it in and out of the car in a trial and error, which i dislike. I'd rather get really close the first time.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Can't wait, so you are planning on manufacturing these for us right! :goodjob:


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

Did you ever make any progress on this?


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Any progress made


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

im wondering if we can use the cobalt shifters look close but not sure let me know guys 

Hurst Short Throw Shifter Chevrolet Cobalt SS/SC & SS/TC Saturn Redline 2.0L Engine 2005-10


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Xlr8machineshop said:


> Any progress made


This


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

TravsCruze said:


> As promised, here is the up close and personal pics of our MT shifter torn down into its individual pieces... hope you enjoy. I've already got a plan of attack on the parts i'm going to mod and how i'm going to do it. So i'll keep ya'll posted as it progresses. The whole assemble in the box weighed in at 2.5 lbs and it was a BIG box.



whats the part number of this shifter assembly i need one that shift knob screws off


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

thevoid said:


> After seeing the plastic engine mounts, a plastic shifter box doesnt surprise me at all.
> 
> That said, an aluminum shifter mounting is bound to improve things. Maybe just some reinforcement of the existing structure.


Even the sway bar links are plastic


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jnoobs said:


> Even the sway bar links are plastic
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


To save weight and money.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Lolol. Yeah to save "weight," they could have used an aluminum away bar link and in the sense of "money" they may have hurt themselves BC those plastic ones are not very strong causing warranty work


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

The shifter housing itself is fine but the bushings need to be reinforced, either aluminum or poly.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Doesnt Jerry have the MTech shortener in stock now?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jnoobs said:


> Doesnt Jerry have the MTech shortener in stock now?


Yes I'm waiting for it to come in so I can install and review

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yes I'm waiting for it to come in so I can install and review
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah if all goes well then im definitely getting one. Make sure to write a how-to :th_alc:


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Jnoobs said:


> Yeah if all goes well then im definitely getting one. Make sure to write a how-to :th_alc:


Will do they guranteeit 100% to fit.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ryansimm (Sep 29, 2013)

Definitely interested any progress?


----------

